# Mission-Breeding-Hamsters is back on!!!!!!!!!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I told them via email this time cos they didn't know it was the me from the phone call.....anyways told them I cannot afford them but was gutted. So they're giving me them for free  I have been encouraged not to pay a penny by everyone on here and now I'm not... now they are deperate to get rid...their words. 

Special thanks to YorkshireRose who rightly encouraged me to leave it....and now it has paid off!

I was HATING the fact I would have to leave them...it was really getting to me!

Disclaimer: Title does NOT refer to me breeding hamsters...just re-read it  It refers to the 4 month old pair in Leeds who had already had two litters  I rang asking to take them in for free but was issued with a barrage of abuse. So it is rewarding on many levels for this latest update


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww yay that you're going to be rescuing them.
When are you getting them?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Aawww yay that you're going to be rescuing them.
> When are you getting them?


Got my exam in the morning till about 1pm and then will go up after that


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww yay so glad you are able to help them hun, told you they would get desperate didnt i :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> awww yay so glad you are able to help them hun, told you they would get desperate didnt i :lol:


You did my lovely you did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah well done!! X


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Yeah well done!! X


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Something to look forward to after exams


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Yipppeeee finaly they have seen sence and are letting you take them for free.it took time but you got there in the end . i had a feeling waiting would pay off. iam so proud of you niki for not giving up and paying and now you are able to helpin the best possible way they are solucky people like you exist well done niki :thumbup::thumbup1:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> Yipppeeee finaly they have seen sence and are letting you take them for free.it took time but you got there in the end . i had a feeling waiting would pay off. iam so proud of you niki for not giving up and paying and now you are able to helpin the best possible way they are solucky people like you exist well done niki :thumbup::thumbup1:


Seriously they should ban people on here for over complimenting and making someone feel too good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks hun...I am hoping there won't be any more little ones...i'm just wondering if the reason they want so quickly is cos the girl might be pregnant. Will find out I guess!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Good on you niki :thumbup: I cant wait for piccies


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

) she could be what will you do if she is.if you end up needing spare cages i have a couple of spares but would only do as temp because they not that big.hope all gose ok with her. 
i wounder what the next one will be he!hee!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> ) she could be what will you do if she is.if you end up needing spare cages i have a couple of spares but would only do as temp because they not that big.hope all gose ok with her.
> i wounder what the next one will be he!hee!


 Stop it I have absolutely NO inclination now to look at those sites...I am certainly NOT looking now!!!

It's so hard...I have lots of time and a room dedicated to small animals!!!!!!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

lol honestly you know you just cant resist those littlesob storys i know they really tug at your heart strings dont they.its even worse if you have room and timefor them.
i might be swapping my xl for a explorer on tuesday so will have loads of space to fill hee!hee!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> lol honestly you know you just cant resist those littlesob storys i know they really tug at your heart strings dont they.its even worse if you have room and timefor them.
> i might be swapping my xl for a explorer on tuesday so will have loads of space to fill hee!hee!


Space NEEDS filling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Seriously they should ban people on here for over complimenting and making someone feel too good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BAD NIKI, NORTY NIKI, no more rescuing any small furries niki!!!!! 

pssst hows that


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> BAD NIKI, NORTY NIKI, no more rescuing any small furries niki!!!!!
> 
> pssst hows that


Says u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bah I'm like a child....the more you shout NO the more I want!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Says u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bah I'm like a child....the more you shout NO the more I want!!!!!!!!!!!


i have nooooo idea what you mean??? theres no animals here at all :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i have nooooo idea what you mean??? theres no animals here at all :lol:


People this lady has 70 animals....and dares yell at me for my measly 28 (i thnk)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Haha we r crazy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> People this lady has 70 animals....and dares yell at me for my measly 28 (i thnk)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Haha we r crazy!!!!!!!!!!


noooo theres no animals here at all, wait whys there a cat laid on my feet..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> noooo theres no animals here at all, wait whys there a cat laid on my feet..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


it is one pretty cat though


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

niki87 said:


> People this lady has 70 animals....and dares yell at me for my measly 28 (i thnk)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Haha we r crazy!!!!!!!!!!


 tut! tut! must be getting bad if you THINK you have 28 losing count already and youve just begun.
thought i was bad with my 12rats 1hammie and cat and dog (dog not at mine) but 28 animals you will be needing a bigger house soon to accomodate them all well actually you will prob be best buying a super human size cage for you all to live in he!he!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

myzoo said:


> tut! tut! must be getting bad if you THINK you have 28 losing count already and youve just begun.
> thought i was bad with my 12rats 1hammie and cat and dog (dog not at mine) but 28 animals you will be needing a bigger house soon to accomodate them all well actually you will prob be best buying a super human size cage for you all to live in he!he!


exactally!, atleast i know my number is 70 :lol: .... urm wait i mean.... no animals here, im not a crazy animal lady

22 rabbits 14 chinchillas 13 hamsters 9 chickens 5 gerbils 3 guinea pigs 2 hedgehogs a dog and a cat
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Sooo... Their no pictures then.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

xchocolatexmustardx said:


> Sooo... Their no pictures then.


shes not got them yet hun


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg so you could in theory have hamster babies on the way as well as the two adults? Niki you are wonderful hun, even though saying that will make you blush I dont care cos you are  So how many souls is that youve had a hand in rescuing now?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

well said TDM i couldnt agree more....Niki you really are a star!:001_wub:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg so you could in theory have hamster babies on the way as well as the two adults? Niki you are wonderful hun, even though saying that will make you blush I dont care cos you are  So how many souls is that youve had a hand in rescuing now?


I second this!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am on my phone which is rubbish for internet...will reply to you alk later. But quick question wich is urgent...atte robos ok in an imac fantasy cage?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Am on my phone which is rubbish for internet...will reply to you alk later. But quick question wich is urgent...atte robos ok in an imac fantasy cage?


Im so glad youve got them hun, I think Jazzy kept robos in an Imac at one time but it might have been a campbells that she kept in one. You can always see if they can manage the tubes and arent too small for the bars.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Im so glad youve got them hun, I think Jazzy kept robos in an Imac at one time but it might have been a campbells that she kept in one. You can always see if they can manage the tubes and arent too small for the bars.


Thanks hun. And just to confirm i write this post BEFORE I texted you...i am taking you're advice. Can't wait to show u all later. Xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

personally, i have had robos squish out the bars of a cage with the same size spacing as a fantasy, so i would not advise keeping robos in one, also its no good if you want to house more then one together


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Thanks hun. And just to confirm i write this post BEFORE I texted you...i am taking you're advice. Can't wait to show u all later. Xx


I know hun :001_smile:. Are they gorgeous? I would love some robos one day when Im allowed more animals, very very very jelous here .


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sooooooooooo jealous! I've wanted robos for ages and ages but have never found any.
Cant wait to see piccies of them.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> personally, i have had robos squish out the bars of a cage with the same size spacing as a fantasy, so i would not advise keeping robos in one, also its no good if you want to house more then one together


OK thanks hun...they are in a tank now!



thedogsmother said:


> I know hun :001_smile:. Are they gorgeous? I would love some robos one day when Im allowed more animals, very very very jelous here .


Oh yes they are! Very gorgeous! 



purple_x said:


> I'm sooooooooooo jealous! I've wanted robos for ages and ages but have never found any.
> Cant wait to see piccies of them.


Haha! Well I may have babies! 

OK...I am going to bring them down for pics now


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

oooohhhhh if there are babies can I have a pair? Hoping little lady isn't pregnant though as she sounds like she's been through enough.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

xchocolatexmustardx said:


> Sooo... Their no pictures then.


Pics and vids on another thread now 



thedogsmother said:


> Omg so you could in theory have hamster babies on the way as well as the two adults? Niki you are wonderful hun, even though saying that will make you blush I dont care cos you are  So how many souls is that youve had a hand in rescuing now?


OK well of the 30 animals I now own...20 are rescues


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Pics and vids on another thread now
> 
> OK well of the 30 animals I now own...20 are rescues


69 here now 

all but 4 are rescues (my first chinchilla and 3 hens)


----------

